# Muscleheads Osta-gain research log...



## Musclehead33 (Jan 31, 2013)

First off if you haven't had the pleasure of dealing with Osta-gain do yourself a favor and be a part of the Osta-gain revolution!know that your health and security matters!!!

O.k my rat is on day 2 of this igf,hgh frag research log.he is nearing the end of his detox phase right now.was cleaning out receptors,and give a little blood,and enjoy life for a bit!lol.now trying to get back in there and start getting his fat down to a good percentage before gearing up for contest season.so I only have 1 bottle of igf for now and 2 bottles of hgh frag.so I am limited until tax check time for my research materials.so the rat will have to make due with what he has.started with 33.33 Mcgs of igf per workout with 1 scoop of storm and 3 scoops of torrent.also 150 Mcgs of hgh frag at night.like I said hopefully can up these doses when funds allow.noticed increased pump today which is great when you feel flat all the time during detoxing.but detoxing has to be done if we want longevity for our rats in this sport!will weigh in tomorrow and take body fat.thanx for following along.this should be a good year!


----------



## Musclehead33 (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright today is day 4 of same protocol as above.i have to say that now I remember why igf is great post cycle cause my rat is feelin the pumps!he ran torimi-gain as well.my rat has been researching for 20 years and he has been on trt even.because test levels hadn't come back after around 7-8 mths being off.so this time around I decided to try him out on osta gains torimifin and the raisins came back quite a bit.lol.sex drive wasn't to bad.and my female rat even noticed a little more girth.just being honest here!all in all everything is looking pretty good for his being off/detoxing phase.and it actually is helping him stay off because he feels so damn good!will,post up workout and weight tomorrow along with follow up.thanx for following.


----------

